# Cz p27 & p28



## Gullwing (Nov 9, 2013)

Have a couple of 32acp CZ P27s,but was surprised to obtain one marked P28. The only difference is the slide groves which are slanted instead of upright.s/n 4591.Ive not heard any reference to this model before,anyone know anything about its history,& why they did this modification. Was going to post a pic,but am unfamiliar with this set up,& don't know what my URL is. ( not very P/C educated )


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

The history on some of these older models is a little hard to come by. They weren't imported to the US back then, not alot was known about them.
I looked up one source and couldn't find a model P28 mentioned. It did say there was a P26, could you have mistaken the 6 for an 8? It also said the P26 was chambered in .380.
These are interesting old guns that have seen alot of history and been around the world alot more then I have. I wish these guns could talk. They'd have some stories to tell.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for your reply,I have the P24/P25 which has a rounded slide with slanted groves,in 380cal.This P28 has the P28 mark inscribed under the slanted groves on the L/H side of the slide.The P24/25 plus the P27 were in abundance here during ww2.Many of the German senior NCOs were issued with them. The war ended for us on May 9th 1945,and I went out aged 10yrs and collected dozens of pistols the 1st day, they were just left in the billets lying around.I still have a Sauer M38H .in 32acp collected on that 1st day.But with regard to the P28,I have never had or even seen one before,hence my curiousity.I was hoping that with all the millions of collector /shooters in the USA that someone else may have come across one.


----------

